# Specialized Allez 2009 2010



## tk288 (Jul 26, 2009)

New to forum and road bike. Went to a LBS and found they have 2009 and 2010 Allez. To my surprise, the 2010 cost LESS than the 2009. I always though it's the opposite around. The owner said they are essentially the same except for the pricing... Can anyone tell me what's the difference between these two? Specialized website is still showing the 2009 models. TIA...


----------



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Essentially the same thing?*

Did you happen to compare components? That's where I would guess the difference lies.

I'm in a similar situation, trying to decide between a 2009 and 2010 Tarmac Pro. There is also a price decrease with the 2010, but I understand that the wheelset is different (Ksyrium Elite vs. Fulcrum One). While I know almost nothing about the Fulcrums, a little google search tells me the Fulcrums are about $400 - $600 more.

Just a thought on component make up.


----------



## tk288 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the comparison between 2009 and 2010 Allez. Sorry for the formatting...

*Component */ 2009 Allez Sport Compact / 2010 Allez Compact
*Frame */ Specialized A1 Premium aluminum / Specialized A1 Premium aluminum
*Fork */ Specialized FACT, carbon w/aluminum steerer / Specialized FACT, carbon w/aluminum steerer
*Rims/Wheels* / Alex S500	/ Alex S500
*Hubs */ Aluminum / Specialized, aluminum
*Spokes */ 14-gauge stainless-steel / 14-gauge stainless-steel
*Tires */ Specialized Mondo Sport, 700 x 23c w/Flak Jacket puncture protection /Specialized Mondo Sport, 700 x 23c w/Flak Jacket puncture protection
*Crankset */ TruVativ Isoflow	/ Sugino
*Chainwheel */ 50/34 / 50/34
*Front Derailleur* / Shimano Sora / Shimano Sora
*Rear Derailleur* / Shimano Tiagra / Shimano Tiagra
*Rear Cogs* / Shimano Tiagra, 9-speed: 12-25 / Shimano Tiagra, 9-speed: 11-25
*Shifters* / Shimano Sora / Shimano Sora STI
*Handlebars* / Specialized Comp Ergo, aluminum / Specialized Comp, aluminum
*Tape/Grips* / Specialized S-Wrap, cork w/gel padding / Body Geometry Bar Phat, cork
*Stem */ Specialized Elite-Set, aluminum / Specialized Comp-Set, aluminum
*Brake Levers* / Shimano Sora / Shimano Sora
*Brakes */ Dual-pivot / Ultralight, dual-pivot
*Saddle */ Specialized Rival Road / Specialized Comp Road
*Seat Post* / Specialized Sport, aluminum / Specialized, carbon
*Pedals */ Unknown / Composite w/clips and straps


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO overall the specs for the 2010 are _slightly_ better than the '09, so if it's cheaper, go for it.


----------

